# ثلاثة برامج زمنية لمشاريع كبرى ببرايمافيرا انتربريس 6



## مهندس مصطفى (23 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

مرفق ثلاثة برامج زمنية لمشاريع كبرى قمت بإعدادها

أرجو من الاخوة الاستفادة و الإفادة و أرحب بالنقد و النصيحة

المشروع الاول إنشاء عشرة مباني سكنيه مع أعمال الطرق و البنية التحتيه كاملتا
المشروع الثاني إنشاء 226 فيلا سكنية مع أعمال الطرق و البنية التحتيه كاملتا
المشروع الثالث إنشاء 312 فيلا سكنية مع أعمال الطرق و البنية التحتية كاملتا

و الله ولى التوفيق

جده - 0505176062


----------



## شريف الدغيدي (23 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً ، إن شاء الله تعم الفائدة


----------



## mustafasas (23 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و ان شاء الله نطلع علي الملفات و نتناقش


----------



## eng_houssam (24 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله بك أخي وسوف يتم الاطلاع على الملفات لاحقاً


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (24 يوليو 2009)

مجهود مميز بارك الله فيك وزادك علما"


----------



## anwerbasha (24 يوليو 2009)

مشكور
بارك اللة فيك
سيتم الاطلاع عليهم ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (24 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا على الردود الطيبة و شكرا لكم جميعا دون تفريق و الشكر موصول لأستاذنا المهندس محمود عياد الذى انتظر تعليقاته مع العلم بان هذة البرامج لمشاريع under bedding يعنى ليس مطلوب بها الدقة الكاملة
و انا حاليا اعد برامج تفصيلية لمشاريع تحت التنفيذ و أنشيء Weighting System لها و كذلك برامج جزئية

و الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## engahmedezz (24 يوليو 2009)

جزاااااااااااااااكم الله خيرا كثيراااااااااااااااا


----------



## سردار فتاح طاهر (25 يوليو 2009)

الزميل العزيز مهندس مصطفى الرجاء اعادة رفع الملفات مرة اخرى بصيغةxer-file p5 لعدم امتلاكي p6


----------



## the poor to god (25 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ............بارك الله فيك وتوقع الاتصال منى بوقت قريب انا موجود بجدة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سردار فتاح طاهر (25 يوليو 2009)

*الزميل العزيز مهندس مصطفى اكرر الرجاء باعادة رفع الملفات مرة اخرى بصيغةxer-file p5 لعدم امتلاكي p6*​


----------



## typology (25 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس و جاري فتح المشاريع استعدادا للمناقشة


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (25 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

مرحبا بك اخى المهندس محمد سعيد و جميع الاخوة

و سانفذ طلبك قريبا اخى المهندس سردار


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (25 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

مرفق الملفات بصيغة mpx و هى مدعومة من معظم البرامج مثل p5 و ms project و لكن ربما يحدث بعض التغيرات فى الملف مثلما يحدث عند التحويل الى p3 مثل تغير ترتيب ال wbs 

والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## typology (25 يوليو 2009)

مهندس مصطفى عندي استفسار صغير
تم تقسيم الفيلات الى مجموعات كل مجموعة 7 فيلات و تم ملاحظة ان مدة انشاء المجموعة تستغرق 4 شهور فقط 
فكيف يكون ذلك ؟ مع ملاحظة ان ال Resources المقترحة لا تكفي


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (25 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اشكرك على التعليق

اربعة شهور كافية جدا باستخدام تلك الموارد لان الفيلات نظام Precast units و هو نظام سريع فى الانشاء ولا يحتاج عمالة باعداد كبيرة بل بالعكس العمالة الكلية اكثر بكثير من المقترحة بواسطة المالك
و لو لاحظت ال duration لكل نشاط لوجدتها كافية جدا


----------



## م.طاهر (26 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي الرائع م/مصطفي وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## تامرالمصرى (26 يوليو 2009)

رائع جدا اخونا العزيز جزاك الله خيرا وباذن الله بتثنى لنا جميعا فتع المشاريع ودراستها والتحاور معك فيها لتعظيم استفادتنا جميعا ان شاء الله


----------



## the poor to god (26 يوليو 2009)

الاخ مصطفى مهندس متميز وهذه شهادة عن قرب وجميع الاخوة هيستفيدوا منه


----------



## حسن احمد (27 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك مع مزيد من التقدم


----------



## anwerbasha (27 يوليو 2009)

جهد متميز مهندس مصطفي و لي بعض الاسئلة
1-لماذا لا يوجد اي cost or cost acount
2- كل الموارد من نوع labor و لا يوجد non-labot or materiles
وشكر للك مهندس مصطفي علي البرامج المفيدة


----------



## foratfaris (27 يوليو 2009)

مشكور جدا" اخي العزيز م.مصطفى على الجهد المتميز
حبذا لو يتم ارفاق جداول الكميات المفصلة(المواد) للانشطة لتصبح مشاركتك متميزة اكثر.. ولتصبح مشاركاتك مرجعا في الانتاجيات ايضا"...


----------



## جمال السيد (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعل كل ذلك الجهد في ميزان حسناتك يوم اللقاء


----------



## sewem (31 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الكبير


----------



## the poor to god (4 أغسطس 2009)

المشروع دراسة مبدئية under bidding ولا يحتاج تكاليف ولا انتاجيات والتفصيل اللى معمل مجهود أكبر من المطلوب فى تقديم العطاءات


----------



## ahbatrek (5 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر على المجهود و روح المشاركة


----------



## ابوهاني (10 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على المجهود الرائع...........


----------



## م الفا (10 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا على البرامج الزمنيه


----------



## kelo (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمزهههههه (19 نوفمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank
yooooooooooooooooooou


----------



## بسمالله (19 نوفمبر 2009)

والله مجهود تشكر عليه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## seriousman32 (20 نوفمبر 2009)

جاري التحميل وانشاءالله نستفاد من هذه التجربة...جزاك الله خير


----------



## aqsana (20 نوفمبر 2009)

مهندس مصطفى قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> مرفق ثلاثة برامج زمنية لمشاريع كبرى قمت بإعدادها
> 
> ...


 





تحياتي لك

اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


اود ان استفسر عن الresource 
لماذا لا يوجد تسعير للبنود

هل يؤثر زمن wbsعلى المشروع ككل ام انه اهتم بزمن ال activity فقط؟


----------



## ود هندش (21 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## رضا الفطاطري (23 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saryadel (25 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## علي30 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم على هذا الموقع الذي أصبح لي الموقع المفضل بحيث وجدت فيه ضالتي شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## saidelsayedab (3 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## Akmal (5 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر و جارى تجربة الأمثلة


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (8 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله بك أخي وسوف يتم الاطلاع على الملفات لاحقاً*​


----------



## Nader Hussain (9 فبراير 2010)

*عمل رائع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الرائع 
والى الأمام دائما


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (9 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (9 فبراير 2010)

نطمح الى الاكثر والاكثر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (12 فبراير 2010)

و جزاكم خير


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (11 مارس 2010)

و جزاكم خير


----------



## ibrahimelmogy (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا للاخ الكريم على المجهود الكبير


----------



## احمد_سلوم (14 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## garary (14 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## الشكر لله (16 مارس 2010)

جزالك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس مصطفى ومزيدا من العطاء


----------



## Salah eldin (17 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الإضافة الرائعة ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (22 مارس 2010)

و جزاكم خير


----------



## the Poor 2 God (22 مارس 2010)

شكر للمهندس دامس الخلق


----------



## walidkhlil55 (30 مارس 2010)

جارى التنزيل للاستفاده من هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (11 أبريل 2010)

اخى الكريم البرامج رائعة وفتحت لى طريق عمل مشروع صغير على البرنامج بعد عملة على برنامج p3
ولكن هل تتكرم على بكيفية عمل organize للانشطة على p6؟
وكيفية حفظ المشروع بالكيفية والشكل الاخير اللى وصلت بة لعمل الملفات الثلاثة المرفوعة على الموضع 
بمعنى اخر اذاى قدرت توصل للشكل النهائى لمشروعك ونحن بمجرد الضغط علية قام بتنزيل جميع البيانات على p6
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (18 أبريل 2010)

For Organization --- > go to View > Group and Sort > change the levels as u want

و بالنسبه لفتح أو حفظ ملف فالأمر هنا مختلف عن p3 حيث أنه يتم إستخدام Import من قائمة file و اتباع التعليمات
و لا يوجد حفظ فى هذا البرنامج لان البرامج كلها تكون على قاعده بيانات و لأخذ ملف مشروع واحد أو أكثر يمكن عمل له Export منFile ايضا و ممكن عمل نسخ لقاعدة بيانات بأكملها كما هو موضح بأحد هذه المواضيع بالمنتدى أرجوا من الأخوة وضع الروابط له و أنصحك بالبحث فى المواضيع فيوجد ملفات تعليميه كثيره بهذا المنتدى


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (18 أبريل 2010)

For Organization --- > go to View > Group and Sort > change the levels as u want

و بالنسبه لفتح أو حفظ ملف فالأمر هنا مختلف عن p3 حيث أنه يتم إستخدام Import من قائمة file و اتباع التعليمات
و لا يوجد حفظ فى هذا البرنامج لان البرامج كلها تكون على قاعده بيانات و لأخذ ملف مشروع واحد أو أكثر يمكن عمل له Export منFile ايضا و ممكن عمل نسخ لقاعدة بيانات بأكملها كما هو موضح بأحد هذه المواضيع بالمنتدى أرجوا من الأخوة وضع الروابط له و أنصحك بالبحث فى المواضيع فيوجد ملفات تعليميه كثيره بهذا المنتدى

و أرجوا أن لا تقول شكرا بل أدعوا لى بالتوفيق


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (3 مايو 2010)

:28: للرفع:28:


----------



## sallam1998 (5 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (1 يونيو 2010)

و إياكم


----------



## ملك امجد (20 يوليو 2010)

اخ مصطفى انا استفدت من البرامج جدا واشكرك عليها ولكن لماذا كل الموارد عمالة فقط 
ولا يوجد تسعير على البرنامج هل لاننه نموذج عطاء وسوف يتم استكمال البيانات فيما بعد


----------



## saidelsayedab (20 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله في مجهودك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (21 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة السخية.


----------



## silverfox (24 يوليو 2010)

ألف شكر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الحليم بحيري (18 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sameh79 (19 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ، الملفات جاري تحميلها


----------



## فؤاد1990 (20 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور وسيتم الاطلاع عليها لاحقا


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (28 أغسطس 2010)

تم التنزيل 
و ان شاء الله نتحاور


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (29 أغسطس 2010)

جزاء الله خيرا مهندس مصطفى وبالتوفيق وجاري التحميل


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (30 أغسطس 2010)

بالتوفيق لجميع الأخوة المسلمين و كل عام و أنتم بخير


----------



## odwan (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبورك فيكم


----------



## mostafa elkadi (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكم الله خير الثواب


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eng fawzy (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Jamal (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## dobelhadj (29 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك، وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (2 أكتوبر 2010)

أمين و جزاك الله خير


----------



## اليفرسي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م وضاح (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يوفقك ويمتعك بالصحة والعافية


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (29 أكتوبر 2010)

أمين ... و جزاك الله مثل ما دعوت لي به و زياده


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (30 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك ياباشا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابن العميد (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (1 نوفمبر 2010)

و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## hammhamm44 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

very good work


----------



## mohammedsharaby (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## plan-Enas (2 نوفمبر 2010)

م. مصطفي يرجي التكرم بإرسال ملفات الـ weighting System مع شرح مبسط لطريقه توزيع الـcost او العماله علي البرنامج بنفس طريقه الـ weighting System لقياس الـ progress


----------



## habeeba (2 نوفمبر 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (2 نوفمبر 2010)

و جزاكم الله كل الخير جميعا... أما بالنسبه لطريقة عمل ال weighting System و ادخال التكاليف و الموارد

الخطوات:

1. يتم التأكد أن البرنامج الزمني متوافق مع قائمة الكميات BOQ بمعنى أن البرنامج لازم يكون مغطى كامل البنود

2. يتم تصدير البرنامج بالكامل على شيت أكسل و يفضل ان يكون ورقة عمل بنفس الملف الى فيه ال BOQ

3. يتم تربيط البرنامج ب BOQ و ذلك بتوزيع الكميات الخاصة بالبنود Items على الانشطه Activities 
يعنى مثلا مبنى معيه به 10,000 متر مكعب خرسانه ... يتم توزيعها على الانشطه قواعد سملات رقاب اعمده اعمده دور ارضى سقف دور ارضى اند سوو اون

4. الان اصبح لدينا الكميات لكل نشاط .. و بالتالى نقدر نعمل اسماشن للموارد كيف؟؟؟؟؟

بالمعادلة الشهيره Resourc Nos. = Total Qty per Activity / (Execution Rate*Duration) .... okkkk

5. الان أصبح تم حساب الموارد لكل نشاط حسب انتاجية كل فريق عمل Crew و حسب الكميات لكل نشاط

6. و فى نفس الوقت لدينا الكميات لكل نشاط و لدينا ال Unit Rates كل بند فبالتالى ....

7. نقدر بإذن الله ندخل على الرنامج على بريمافيرا كل البيانات دي ... ندخل الموارد الى حسبناها على الاكسل و ندخل الكميات و اليونت ريت .. أنا شخصيا بدخلها كماتيريال على بريمافيرا سته 
8. و بالتالى اصبح عندنا برنامج متكامل موارد و تكاليف و كميات نقدر نعمل له ابديت
9. نقدر نطلع كاش فو مباشرتا من على البرنامج
10. بخصوص قياس البروجرس .. يتم عمل ال Weighting Sys ... و ده له فورمات كتير ممكن ابقى اضع مثال منها 
لكن لازم نحدد الاول .. هنعمل weighting باى طريقه من الثلاثه 1. عن طريق Manhoures
2. تكاليف الانشطه
3. خليط من الاثنين معا

و كل طريقه لها عيوب و مميزات

شرح عمل الشيت صعب الكتابه هنا .. لكن بيكون عن طريق اخد ال Early Dates and late Dates Values from prima. و ال Actuals من المنفذ بالفعل بعد توقيع الكميات المنفذه على قائكة الكميات

و يتم عمل ده للاعمال الرئيسيه بالمشروع

بمعنى مثلا مشروع مثل بتاع العشرة مبانى ... يكون هناك Curve لكل مبنى و لاعمال البنيه التحتيه و ننزل تحت كل واحد منهم للمبانى اعمال الاساسسات اعمال السوبر استركشر خرسانات اعمال التشطيبات اعمال الميكانيكا اعمال الكهرباء و هكذا و كذلك للبنيه التحتيه مياه صرف صحى صرف مطر اسفلت وووو

و كل chart من دول به ثلاث curves ..... Early planner , Late planned & Actual

يتم متابعه المشروع عن طريقهم و قياس البروجرس بهم

والله ولى التوفيق .. مصطفى غنيم .. مهندس مدني (تخطيط و متابعة مشاريع)


----------



## عمر الفاروق (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود مشكور اخي مصطفي واجمل مافيه متابعة الموضوع والرد علي تساؤلات الزملاء وهو ماتستحق عليه التحية...بارك الله في وقتك.


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (29 نوفمبر 2010)

و بارك الله فيك


----------



## khamis jassim (17 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك وسأطلع عليها ونتناقش فيها تعم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## sallam1998 (17 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا ونفع بك الناس


----------



## lostlove515 (18 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (18 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس


----------



## العبقرية (23 أبريل 2012)

جزاك اللخ خيرا جارى التحميل


----------



## عادل حماد (25 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد النواري (26 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## باسل أفندي (28 أبريل 2012)

تسلم ايدك و جاري التحميل


----------



## باسل أفندي (28 أبريل 2012)

تسلم ايدك .. اضافة متميزة


----------



## سامح جورجى (29 أبريل 2012)

Thank you


----------



## SameerSarakpy (9 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لك أخي جزيل الشكر وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## m7md3shor (10 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.احمد دياب (16 مايو 2015)

*مشكور علي العمل الرائع
جزاك الله عنا خيراً*


----------



## MHRL (23 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الجفري (26 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------

